# Cigar Lounges in Cincinnati Ohio?



## Motorboatin'nsmokin (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm gonna be in this wretched city for the week. Please tell me theres a decently nice lounge around here!


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

In Cincinnati, no complete smoking ban, unless you count Straus tobacco witch is a cigar shop with 2 seats up front that is mostly old woman smoking cig's.

Across the river is a whole nother story though... Arnies bar is great for having a stick, as well as Beer Sellar on the Levee. Neither sell cigars, but Party source is 10 mins away from both and have a great selection and very helpful staff in the humidor. 

Let me know when your coming, and ill come give you a tour! The city sucks, but there are some nice smoke spots around.


----------



## Motorboatin'nsmokin (Oct 16, 2012)

tmmedic20 said:


> In Cincinnati, no complete smoking ban, unless you count Straus tobacco witch is a cigar shop with 2 seats up front that is mostly old woman smoking cig's.
> 
> Across the river is a whole nother story though... Arnies bar is great for having a stick, as well as Beer Sellar on the Levee. Neither sell cigars, but Party source is 10 mins away from both and have a great selection and very helpful staff in the humidor.
> 
> Let me know when your coming, and ill come give you a tour! The city sucks, but there are some nice smoke spots around.


I just got into town this evening. My daughter (the youngest of 3 girls), my wife, and I are here at the childrens hospital. As much as I want to be here for support, I just as much need time away! And what better way to spend that time a good stick and a cold drink. I'd really like to seek out a new lounge and cigar store as my goal. But, If a good one doesn't exist then a bar which allows smoking shall do me just fine. needless to say I brought my mini humi and some "cheaper" smokes. I found there are 2 strauss locations. the one in ky looks pretty nice on facebook. but its 25 min from here. Feel free to meet up with me and share a good smoke. let me know what your schedule is.


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

your too new for private messages, so shoot me an email... tm.medic20 @ gmail dot com


----------



## scotch4ever (Jan 31, 2013)

Here is a brief list of things around the city. First, Straus is the 3rd oldest cigar shop in the entire United States so soak in some history. It may be dated but than again it has been open for over 100 years. Second, there are 4 seats in the shop and usually occupied by chefs, restaurant owners, sports athletes like Oscar Robinson, Fox Sports radio host Andy Furman, real estate moguls, and etc. Third, one of the best cigar dinners in the entire United States is held at the Montgomery Inn Boathouse every month from April to Oct. Bigger than anything at the Grand Havana room and open to the public for a mere $140 and include the actual cigar brand/company owners and not just the sales person. Fourth, just want to smoke, have a steak dinner and drink expensive Scotch and bourbon than enjoy your dinner at the Montgomery Inn's outdoor covered patio 7 days a week. Fifth, check out every Tuesday night and smoke cigars with over 100 of your closest friends at Jefferson Hall at Newport on the Levee in Kentucky. Cigar night sponsored by the Party Source and there are always box sales and deals. Jefferson Hall has a full bar, food, and you can smoke in doors. Sixth, looking for 4 star dinning enjoy a cigar at Jeff Ruby's downtown Cincinnati on their outdoor, heated, and covered patio after you enjoy a steak dinner. Leave your t-shirt at home as you need to look presentable.

There's more but I am not a travel guide. Smoke well my friends.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

There is also Anthony's bar and grille near West Chester, OH. I believe sundays and mondays are cigar days and they're open pretty late too.


----------

